# Nissan GT-R Sets Record for World’s Fastest Drift



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *You may have drifted a few corners in your day, but have you ever done it at nearly 200 mph? *
> 
> A new world record for the fastest recorded drift has been set by a modified 2016 Nissan GT-R, which managed a 30-degree drift at 189.49 mph. Japenese drift champion Masato Kawabata set the record on an airstrip at Fujairah International Airport, UAE.
> 
> ...


Read more about Nissan GT-R Sets Record for World’s Fastest Drift at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Something else for me to research. . .
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slip_angle


----------

